
C++ Inventor Bjarne Stroustrup answers the Multicore Proust Questionnaire - Anon84
http://www.cilk.com/multicore-blog/bid/6703/Bjarne-Stroustrup-answers-the-Multicore-Proust-Questionnaire
======
greyman
What is the "Proust Questionnaire"? He could have asked some real question to
Bjarne!! What a waste.. ;-(

~~~
ars
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proust_questionnaire>

~~~
greyman
Oh...ok now I apologize for my ignorance. But anyway, it was a bit boring
read, wasn't it. I would prefer to listen Bjarne's opinions about C++ or
software developing future, etc.

~~~
errr
I know one %) <http://www.chunder.com/text/ididit.html>

------
lst
Q: The contribution for which I most want to be remembered:

A: The C++ destructor and the programming techniques that rely on it.

"C++ destructor": Java/Python/etc.?

~~~
mojuba
I think what he meant was objects being destroyed implicitly when they go out
of scope - some kind of a "controlled" automatic garbage collection. And it's
true that this particular feature in C++ has led to creation of many
interesting techniques - auto-pointer, scope locking, to name a few - that
otherwise would require full support on the compiler side. The beauty of C++
is that you can implement this kind of things yourself without changing the
language.

